# FreeBSD and install of web-interface



## IKom (Nov 17, 2012)

All good evening! I had installed FreeBSD 9.0-Release and faced a problem: I need to establish the web-interface. When I established it and tried to start! But after interface start to me give out a mistake: "Starting Webmin" and then "Pre-loaded webmin core"! Promt, please, that it is possible to make in this situation!!!

Sequense of teams that I carried out at installation :

1) `# cd /usr/ports && make update`
2) `# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin`
3) `# make install clean`
4) Then I added a line webmin_enable="YES"  in the file rc.conf!
5) /usr/local/lib/webmin/setup.sh
All questions were answer by "yes"
6) `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/webmin start`
                                                             I thank for the help,
                                                             Yours faithfully, Ilya


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't see what the issue is. Did you go to the boxes IP address in a web browser?


----------



## IKom (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry! I understood that I did not so! The question is removed from the agenda.


----------

